# Woj: Knight Plans to Enter RFA



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528264746974597120
Good news or bad news? As far as I've seen, Bucks fans are very split on the value of Knight to this team. Personally, I see him as the type of player who would be very valuable as a 6th man on a contender, but he's not the type of PG that we need to build up our young talent.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't know what to think of Knight at this point in his career. His competitiveness leads me to believe that he could be a valuable contributor on a championship team, but I don't see him running the offense for that team. He's basically a rich man's Mario Chalmers. What is that worth on the open market? Well... I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think he's underrated. Only 22 years old and has gotten better every year since entering the league. With the right coaching he has the physical tools to be a solid starting point guard in the league.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Makes sense to let him hit RFA, makes it much easier to include him in any trade package between now and February.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like Knight. He shows flashes of some really good stuff. I just don't think he's the type of PG that the Bucks need right now. Although a guy like Marshall or Wolters is a worse player than Knight, their play style benefits the continued growth of Jabari and Giannis a lot more as this team continues to rebuild.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> Although a guy like Marshall or Wolters is a worse player than Knight, their play style benefits the continued growth of Jabari and Giannis a lot more as this team continues to rebuild.


I'm not sure whether or not this is true. Knight makes them a better team. Therefore, Jabari and Giannis will get to play more meaningful crunchtime minutes. That can only be beneficial to their continued growth. I would think.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this is true. Knight makes them a better team. Therefore, Jabari and Giannis will get to play more meaningful crunchtime minutes. That can only be beneficial to their continued growth. I would think.


He is also a shoot first point guard that may stunt their development in non crunch time. I think Knight is best suited to be a scoring combo guard off the bench... I think on the right team he could be a Jamal Crawford esque asset. That being said i dont think he fits with the bucks going forward and I hope we don't overpay him (something i am a little less concerned about with the new ownership)


----------

